# So explain the game to a chewie



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

The rounds are pretty similar. They are laid out through the woods no different than a 3d course. All yardages are marked, you shoot anywhere between 20 FEET (yes I said feet) out to 80 yards. You shoot 28 targets, with 4 arrows being shot at each target (112 arrows total) On the field round the targets have a black center, with a white ring around that, followed by a black ring to complete the target. The black center scores 5 points, the white scores 4, and the outer black scores making for a possible 20 points at each target. 
The hunter round is basically the same except the targets have a white center, and the rest of the target is solid black. There is a fine white line separating the 3 and 4 scoring zone. The only other difference is the distances shot. On the field round you shoot all even distances (25, 30, 65, ect.....) the hunter round you shoot a lot of odd distances (28, 36, 32, ect.....)

It sounds a lot easier than it is. I started shooting field to inprove my 3d game, but got pretty much instantly hooked, and have not shot 3d since.
It's a lot of arrows, and a lot of fun.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

It is definitly alot of fun, and your $/shot taken will far more worth it!  now adays, I cant stand spending a day out in the woods shooting just one arrow at a target for 3D. From what I see of Field... it quickly seperates the shooters from the good guessers.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*I totally agree!*



2-STROKE said:


> It is definitly alot of fun, and your $/shot taken will far more worth it! now adays, I cant stand spending a day out in the woods shooting just one arrow at a target for 3D. From what I see of Field... it quickly seperates the shooters from the good guessers.



I like your comment and agree!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

more stress on skill than luck.

less about speed and more about accuracy.

more open conversation about archery.

more arrows,less wait.

not all about 'payback'. Club money goes into improving the club as a whole instead of buying newer and expensive targets.

fewer secrets on the course.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> So explain the game to a chewie


Anyone got a crayon?  


Shooting a bow is shooting a bow. That skill set remains the same for the most part. In 3D the secondary skill is judging yardage...in field shooting the yardage is provided but the distances are longer. Since the distances are given the premium is on accuracy and thought. Small cuts, the wind, checking your bubble, etcetera makes you think about your shot and setup more so than on the 3D course.

For a new guy, there is also a learning curve on the different rules. Don't pay attention to them, and they can take a substantial bite out of your score.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Bobmuley said:


> *Anyone got a crayon?  *
> Shooting a bow is shooting a bow. That skill set remains the same for the most part. In 3D the secondary skill is judging yardage...in field shooting the yardage is provided but the distances are longer. Since the distances are given the premium is on accuracy and thought. Small cuts, the wind, checking your bubble, etcetera makes you think about your shot and setup more so than on the 3D course.
> 
> For a new guy, there is also a learning curve on the different rules. Don't pay attention to them, and they can take a substantial bite out of your score.


I got your crayon....

So what are the targets set at, I'm looking to build a range at my house. I have 3 acres to play with


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*home range*

Check out http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/170-2005404-Archery Range Guidelines.pdf

You could set up several target butts with the different size targets and have a very nice home range. I just use one butt and change out targets; in the back pasture shooting north and in the shade half the day.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks...


----------



## Flyin6 (May 22, 2002)

I started shooting field to help my 3D and then the game just grabbed me. Once it hits you how hard the game is, and how much its a tell-tale of your archery IQ, then you will see 3D's in a different light.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

3d is built in excuses. "wrong yardage" etc etc. Field is at first glance simple. Theres the dot...its this far....hit it!

It comes down to form, and shot execution in its purest form. 

Just learn your cuts and learn how to play the bubble or cheat the dot on side hills and your on your way.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I guess the chewies yall know need to work on their yardage more. Shoot spots has helped my form become very very constistant just looking for more target archery. Tried some on my range yesterday and dont thing I was doing bad. Keeping them all in the 10 ring on a vegas target out to 80 yards, using my 2412s I use for 3D.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Well I guess the chewies yall know need to work on their yardage more. Shoot spots has helped my form become very very constistant just looking for more target archery. Tried some on my range yesterday and dont thing I was doing bad. *Keeping them all in the 10 ring on a vegas target out to 80 yards*, using my 2412s I use for 3D.


Man, I don't know you from Adam and have never "seriously" called BS on anyone's post in the past, but your statement above gets to be my first. I see a "bowl" in your future.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Is the vegas ten ring the size of a frisbee? Must have more world class archers in here then I realized!:darkbeer:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Well I guess the chewies yall know need to work on their yardage more. Shoot spots has helped my form become very very constistant just looking for more target archery. Tried some on my range yesterday and dont thing I was doing bad. Keeping them all in the 10 ring on a vegas target out to 80 yards, using my 2412s I use for 3D.


Vegas target 10 ring is about the size of a quarter. I don't believe even my Hooter shooter can duplicate this feat.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, I don't know you from Adam and have never "seriously" called BS on anyone's post in the past, but your statement above gets to be my first. I see a "bowl" in your future.


Wish I had a way to prove it to you



njshadowwalker said:


> Is the vegas ten ring the size of a frisbee? Must have more world class archers in here then I realized!:darkbeer:


must be...no need to be a smart butt



Rattleman said:


> Vegas target 10 ring is about the size of a quarter. I don't believe even my Hooter shooter can duplicate this feat.


actually its about double a quarter, you must be thinking of the baby x...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well that's some impressive shooting. You definitely need to find your way to a FITA event. The 10 ring on a FITA face for 70M is pretty large (~4 inches). If you can knock them out at 80 yards like that, the 70m shoot will be no problem. That kind of shooting will put you on the podium week in and week out. :jaw:


Just looked back.. The qualifying scores at the Arizona Cup only had 2 guys shoot above 1400 (Cousins:1414 and Logan Wilde:1402) out of a possible 1440. So Cousins hit at 98.194% and Logan Wilde was at 97.361%. 


You definitely need to get away from the foam and start getting out there in the long distance events.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

actually the 10 ring measures 1.5 inches and a quarter measures 1 inch. The "X" ring is 3/4 of an inch. Well that is some pretty awesome shooting my friend. Way better then my hooter shooter can ever shoot.:lie::77::bs:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I guess Jesse and Cousin Dave better look out for Doug...

Who is this guy:noidea:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

guess next time I'll keep my mouth shut...never claimed to be one of the great as they are, but was just stating what i was accomplishing with my 3d rig playing around...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

You don't have to keep your mouth shut.. If you can achieve it, do it.

You have to understand that saying keeping them ALL in the 10 ring on a Vegas at 80 yards is something that's going to draw skepticism. Afterall, look at the numbers from Vegas, only 13 out of 180 in the Compound Unlimited Male division put them all in the 10. That is just over 7% and that's indoor and only 20 yards (slightly less actually if I remember right).


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> You don't have to keep your mouth shut.. If you can achieve it, do it.
> 
> You have to understand that saying keeping them ALL in the 10 ring on a Vegas at 80 yards is something that's going to draw skepticism. Afterall, look at the numbers from Vegas, only 13 out of 180 in the Compound Unlimited Male division put them all in the 10. That is just over 7% and that's indoor and only 20 yards (slightly less actually if I remember right).


I can I can understand the skepticism and the smartness, this is at afterall. I wish there was some more fita and field stuff around here, the new easton center was supposed to be having some. I'm working on building a full field range at my house along with a fita setup, 3d does get boring after a while.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can keep them all in the 10 ring from 80 too... if I get lucky and stick the first one in there and then stop..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Wish I had a way to prove it to you


Have somebody record it and post it to youtube.. there are lots of us that would like to learn how to shoot like that..


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> I can keep them all in the 10 ring from 80 too... if I get lucky and stick the first one in there and then stop..


You and me both... :embara:



It's been a while since I posted the picture of my group at 50 yards.. And, it's one of my finer efforts.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I can I can understand the skepticism and the smartness, this is at afterall. I wish there was some more fita and field stuff around here, the new easton center was supposed to be having some. I'm working on building a full field range at my house along with a fita setup, 3d does get boring after a while.


Florida always had a pretty active Field and target membership...check out their website as I'm not familiar enough with the Geography down there to know what is close to you:

www.floridaarchery.org

You should be able to find some Field shoots...The SE sectional Councilman lives in Florida too. He can definitely help you out if you ask...

I'm sorry if we all seem skeptical of always hitting a vegas 10 ring at 80 yards...I know I've watched the Hinky shoot down go to 80 yards at a 3" dot before...some of the best field archery shooters in the country (Jesse Broadwater, Shane Wills, Randy Hinkleman, Brian Simpson, Bob Peterson, Brad Baker) couldn't hit it consistently...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> You and me both... :embara:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I posted the picture of my group at 50 yards.. And, it's one of my finer efforts.


Dude...there aren't any arrows in that target:doh:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Dude...there aren't any arrows in that target:doh:


Pssssssttttt.....I think that's the joke 



WEBMDjr - the gator cup is in Gainesville (Easton complex) at the end of October. I'm trying to get my schedule arranged so I can shoot it. It's a fita event. :darkbeer:

http://usarchery.org/events/3553


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JayMc said:


> Pssssssttttt.....I think that's the joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why the :doh: is there :doh::rofl:


----------

